# Who shows up with a Sony + adaptor to sneak test a new Sigma prime???



## ScottyP (Feb 20, 2015)

http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/02/sigma-24mm-f1-4-art-sample-images-canon-6d/


That makes no sense. The samples are meaningless as a result.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2015)

I read your linked article, it notes that the images were originally taken at CP+ with a adapter on a Sony A7r but now updated to show a native Canon mount on a 6D. Its still a pre-production lens, but not a adapter.

The article is poorly written, so you might want to wade into it again.

"We were recently lucky enough to visit Sigma's factory in Aizu, Japan, where Sigma allowed us to shoot with a pre-production sample of the recently-announced 24mm F1.4 DG HSM Art lens. The wintry landscape of the Fukushima prefecture was a nice contrast to the CP+ convention center where we last gathered some samples with this lens, and our recent samples are more representative of lens performance on a native mount body (Canon 6D). "

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/2979398217/new-samples-from-the-sigma-24mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens


----------

